# My new pets are now 3 months old



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

hi 
i bought ducklings in september and now those 2 babies are getting bigger. they eat almost 3 times more than a little chick would get. and they can eat a wide array of food items. they are really wonderful and i would keep updating you guys about the progress. currently alhumdulillah they are super duper healthy and i am very thankful to ALLAH to have blessed them and us with good quality health and life. these are two pictures on my ducklings when they were a little younger. since then they have grown up. but i will keep updating about their progress in the future as well in shaa ALLAH. 
thanks everybody. hope i get a few replies and have a conversation about my duckings. if you guys want, i can post a few more pictures of them as well. thanks again.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh yes, you're hooked on the feathered ones. 

You already know we love pics.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

glad to hear from you robin. been a while. ducklings are growing really beautifully alhumdulillah. do you know anything special that i can feed my ducks?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We have the complication of where you live and what is available. I'll holler at a couple of our duck people and ask them to weigh in. 

Have you and yours been well?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks! Yes, please post some more pics! Are you looking for treats for your ducks or a basic diet? For waterfowl, you generally want to stay around sixteen percent protein. What types of feed do you have available in your area?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

janamsingh said:


> hi
> i bought ducklings in september and now those 2 babies are getting bigger. they eat almost 3 times more than a little chick would get. and they can eat a wide array of food items. they are really wonderful and i would keep updating you guys about the progress. currently alhumdulillah they are super duper healthy and i am very thankful to ALLAH to have blessed them and us with good quality health and life. these are two pictures on my ducklings when they were a little younger. since then they have grown up. but i will keep updating about their progress in the future as well in shaa ALLAH.
> thanks everybody. hope i get a few replies and have a conversation about my duckings. if you guys want, i can post a few more pictures of them as well. thanks again.


Hello. I used to have mallards, pekin, Indian runners, and muscovey ducks when I was a teenager. I'm now 66 and just started with ducks again last spring. My first ducklings hatched last month; 13 of them.

What kind of ducks are yours? Mine are Call ducks. I would be happy to share what I have learned in the little time I've had the Calls. I've been feeding game bird mash, scratch feed, meal worms, and moistened dry dog food. My oldest ducks free range and I see them catching crickets, grasshoppers, and worms. They also like new grass shoots and other greens. Those that free range eat very little of the feed I set out for them preferring to eat what they catch and find. Call ducks are very small so free ranging them is rather dangerous for the ducks as our area has many hawks and other predators. So far I haven't lost any of the ducks. My tom turkeys and roosters are great at sounding off when hawks are near. The minute the ducks hear alarm calls they run/fly for cover. I'd keep them penned, but I enjoy seeing them in the yard and it's a lot less costly to have free range birds.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> View attachment 37106
> View attachment 37108
> 
> Hello. I used to have mallards, pekin, Indian runners, and muscovey ducks when I was a teenager. I'm now 66 and just started with ducks again last spring. My first ducklings hatched last month; 13 of them.
> ...


Those are some cute chicks!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Awwww so adorable!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

And now, four/six weeks later, they look like full grown ducks,


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And living outside like big birds.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> And living outside like *big birds.*


As indeed they are, or getting to be.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dang, I lost count of how many you hatched. You've got a couple in that group.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Um, did you notice your camera date is way off?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Dang, I lost count of how many you hatched. You've got a couple in that group.


 *13. One little girl has a big white spot on her breast; definitely a keeper.*


robin416 said:


> Um, did you notice your camera date is way off?


 *Yes I know. I know not how to fix it.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL I take it Kimmi doesn't care?

I can't see that little girl in the crowd. I thought they were all keepers since you couldn't stand to part with any of them.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Nice looking Quackers!!!


----------

